# Hagrids Update



## higgy2 (May 5, 2009)

Our local Vet diagnosed our Newfie with Hip Dysplasia early on
this year. Stating that he is too young to have surgery as he
is not fully grown but a consideration later on.

Wednesday he went down and would not get up whilst taking a walk in the nearby field, we had to bring him home in the car.

The vet at our request came out to see him and again stated that
it was his hips. Hagrid could not put any weight on the rear left and he was curling his paw underneath.

He was sent to the Croft Animal Hospital and the very nice vet did a full exam and found that he had ruptured his cruciate ligament and nothing to do with his hips.

X Rays showed the rupture to the left and his right side is torn. but that his hips were normal for a Nefie.

Operation done, Hagrid is home and all being well the right side will be
sorted in 4 weeks.

Phew thank goodness for Pet Plan.

Shane


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Well sort of good news - at least the vet hospital found out the correct injury. Hope he is up and running soon.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
What a relief,big smile on your faces and Hagrids to,pleased for you.onwards and upwards!.
Sassies dad.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Glad to hear Hagrid has been sorted out. I don't expect he is in the least worried though  

Will he need physio etc?


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
As well as Physio,he will have to be driven around in a Ford Consul for a couple of weeks,its called "Consul-ing!"
Gearjammer


----------

